# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل حالق اللحية فاسق؟

## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
وبعد 
يا اخوة الله يبارك فيكم هل هناك نص من الائمة على ان حالق اللحية فاسق حيث اني سمعت احد الدعاة يقول ان الائمة الاربعة يقولون ان حالق اللحية فاسق فهل في نص ام انه فهم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وكتب الله لكم المثوبة والاجر

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

الأخ الفاضل حلق اللحية حرام وهذه الفتوى الخاصة بذلك 

حكم حلق اللحية 		        	السؤال :
ما حكم حلق اللحية أو أخذ شيء منها ؟


الجواب:
الحمد لله
حلق اللحية حرام لما ورد في ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة والصريحة والأخبار ولعموم النصوص الناهية عن التشبه بالكفار فمن ذلك حديث ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (خالفوا المشركين وفروا اللحى وأحفوا الشوارب ) وفي رواية : ( أحفوا الشوارب وأعفوا اللحى ) وفيه أحاديث أخرى بهذا المعنى ، وإعفاء اللحية تركها على حالها ، وتوفيرها إبقاءها وافرة من دون أن تحلق أو تنتف أو يقص منها شيء ، حكى ابن حزم الإجماع على أن قص الشارب وإعفاء اللحية فرض واستدل بجملة أحاديث منها حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه السابق وبحديث زيد بن أرقم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من لم يأخذ من شاربه فليس منا ) صححه الترمذي قال في الفروع وهذ الصيغة عند أصحابنا - يعني الحنابلة - تقتضي التحريم ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وقد دل الكتاب والسنة والإجماع على الأمر بمخالفة الكفار والنهي عن مشابهتهم في الجملة ؛ لأن مشابهتهم في الظاهر سبباً لمشابهتهم في الأخلاق والأفعال المذمومة بل وفي نفس الاعتقادات ، فهي تورث محبة وموالاة في الباطن ، كما أن المحبة في الباطن تورث المشابهة في الظاهر ، وروى الترمذي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ليس منا من تشبه بغيرنا لا تشبهوا باليهود ولا بالنصارى " الحديث ، وفي لفظ : ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) رواه الإمام أحمد . ورد عمر بن الخطاب شهادة من ينتف لحيته وقال الإمام ابن عبد البر في التمهيد : " يحرم حلق اللحية ولا يفعله إلا المخنثون من الرجال " يعني بذلك المتشبهين بالنساء ، ( وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثير شعر اللحية )  رواه مسلم عن جابر ، وفي رواية كثيف اللحية ، وفي اخرى كث اللحية والمعنى واحد ، ولا يجوز أخذ شيء منها لعموم أدلة المنع . 


 	  	فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 5/133

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

عنوان الفتوى: عن حكم حلق اللحي؟  إسم المفتي: محمد بن صالح العثيمين  
رقم الفتوى:               51  

نص السؤال: سُئل الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى: - عن حكم حلق اللحي؟  
نص الفتوى: حلق اللحية محرم، لأنه معصية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أعفوا اللحى وحُفوا الشوارب ". ولأنه خروج عن هدي المرسلين إلى هدي المجوس والمشركين . . . 
وحدّ اللحية - كما ذكره أهل اللغة - هي شعر الوجه واللحيين والخدين ، بمعنى أن كل ما على الخدين وعلى اللحيين والذقن فهو من اللحية ، وأخذ شيء منها داخل في المعصية أيضاً ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أعفوا اللحى .. " وأرخوا اللحى .." " ووفروا اللحى ...". وأوفوا اللحى .. " وهذا يدل على أنه لا يجوز أخذ شيء منها ، لكن المعاصي تتفاوت فالحلق أعظم من أخذ شيء منها، لأنه أعظم وأبين مخالفة من أخذ شيء منها ، وهذا هو الحق ، والحق أحق أن يُتَّبع، وتساءل مع نفسك ما المانع من قبول الحق والعمل به إرضاءً لله وطلباً لثوابه ؟ فلا تقدم رضا نفسك وهواك والرفاق على رضا الله ، قال تعالى: (وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى) (1) . 
المصدر: www.binothaimeen.com

----------


## البدراوي

لا يوجدفي التمهيد قوله يحرم حلق اللحيةو لا يفعله الا المخنثون من الرجال
وقد اغتي كثير من كبار اهل العلم  بجوازالاخذ منها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

إمامة حالق اللحية  
المفتي  اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء  
رقم الفتوى  7342  
تاريخ الفتوى  21/9/1425 هـ -- 2004-11-04  
تصنيف الفتوى  الفقه-> قسم العبادات-> كتاب الصلاة->باب الإمامة والائتمام  
السؤال  هل يجوز أن نصلي صلاة الجمعة وراء إمام حالق لحيته ولا يقرأ دعاء الاستفتاح في الصلاة قبل الفاتحة ولا يبدأ بالبسملة ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) ولا يطيل الركوع ولا السجود وبعد فراغه من الصلاة يشرع بالدعاء جماعة والصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة؟


الجواب  حلق اللحية حرام، وحالقها فاسق؛ إذا كان يعلم تحريم حلقها شرعا، ويصر على حلقها،والصلاة خلفه صحيحة، 
وكونه يترك الاستفتاح لا يمنع من الصلاة خلفه؛ لأن الاستفتاح سنة، وليس بواجب، وأما البسملة فإنها تقرأ سرا، ولا نعلم دليلا يدل على قراءتها جهراً، لكن الجهر بها لا يبطل الصلاة، ولا يمنع الصلاة خلف من يجهر بها؛ لأن الخلاف في ذلك مشهور، والصواب أن السنة عدم الجهر بها، وأما عدم إطالته للركوع والسجود: فإن كان ذلك يخل بالطمأنينة فصلاته غير صحيحة، ولا تصح إمامته، وأما الدعاء جماعة بعد الصلاة وكذلك الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة بعد الصلاة كذلك : بدعة؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعلها ولا صحابته رضي الله عنهم، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) رواه مسلم في صحيحه. 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
مصدر الفتوى: فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء - (ج 7/ ص 368 ـ 369) [ رقم الفتوى في مصدرها: 4215

----------


## بندر العنزي

الفاسق من ارتكب كبيرة وحلق اللحية صغيرة فيجب أن يكون السؤال هل نص أحد من العلماء على أن حلق اللحية كبيرة ؟ وقد يقال أن حلق اللحية صغيرة لكنها تكون كبيرة مع الإصرار ويمكن أن يكون الجواب أن الإصرار أمر قلبي لايطلع عليه فالأصل عدمه.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

تعريف الفسق لغة واصطلاحاً: 

قال الفيروز آبادي: (الفِسْقُ، بالكسرِ: التَّرْكُ لأَمْرِ اللّهِ تعالى والعِصْيانُ، والخُروجُ عن طَرِيقِ الحَقِّ، أو الفُجورُ، كالفُسوقِ، فَسَقَ كنَصَرَ وضَرَبَ وكَرُمَ، فِسْقاً وفُسوقاً. وإنه لَفِسْقٌ: خُروجٌ عن الحَقِّ. وفَسَقَ: جارَ، وعن أمرِ ربِّهِ خَرَجَ، والرُّطَبَةُ عن قِشْرِها: خَرَجَتْ، كانْفَسَقَتْ. قيلَ: ومنه: الفاسِقُ؛ لانْسلاخِهِ عن الخَيْرِ. ورجلٌ فُسَقٌ، كصُرَدٍ وسِكِّيتٍ: دائمُ الفِسْقِ)(1)
، وقال المرتضى الزبيدي: (الفِسْق، بالكَسْر: التّرْكُ لأمْر الله عزّ وجلَّ والعِصْيانُ والخُروجُ عن طَريق الحَقِّ سبحانَه، قالَه اللّيث.
 أو هو الفُجورُ، كالفُسوقِ بالضّمِّ. وقيل: هو المَيْلُ إلى المَعصِية. قال الأصبهانيُّ: الفِسْق أعمُّ من الكُفْر، والفِسْقُ يقعُ بالقَليلِ من الذُنُوبِ وبالكَثيرِ، ولكِن تُعورِفَ فيما كانَ بكَثيره. وأكثرُ ما يُقالُ الفاسِقُ لمَنْ التَزَم حُكمَ الشّرع وأقرّ بهِ، ثم أخلّ بجَميعِ أحكامِه أو ببَعْضِها. وإذا قيل للكافِر الأصل فاسِق؛ فلأنّه أخَلّ بحُكمِ ما ألزمَه العَقل واقتَضَتْه الفِطْرَةُ)(2). 

وعرَّف أبو النجا الحجاوي الحنبلي الفاسقَ، فقال: (الفاسق: من أتى كبيرة، أو داوم على صغيرة)(3)
قلت فحالق اللحية عاص لله ولرسوله ومداوم على فعل هذه المعصية
ثم لماذا اخي الكريم نستدرك على كبار علمائنا وكانهم لايعرفون تعريف الفاسق


(1)  القاموس المحيط (1/1185). 

(2  تاج العروس (1/6549). 

(3)  الإقناع (1/165).

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 هذه المسالة مبنية  -والله أعلم- على  حكم الإصرار   على الصغيرة هل تصيرها كبيرة  أم لا؟
إذا قلنا بانها تصيرها كبيرة زال الإشكال قلنا فاسقا  ،لكن فيه من يقول  ان الإصرار  على الصغائر لا يصيرها كبيرة  فما قولكم  هنا  ؟

----------


## فيصل الخالدي

اخي الكريم

اما حلق اللحيه فهذا حرام بأجماع اهل العلم وقد نقل الاجماع الامام بن حزم رحمه الله

واما الخلاف في الاخذ منها 

من العلماء من يقول انه يجوز الاخذ ما زاد على القبضه

ومنهم من يقول بالحرمه 

ومن اهل العلم من قال يجوز الاخذ منها ولكن لاتكون كصورة الحليق

ومنهم من يقول ان اللحيه هي ما شملت العارضين

ودليلهم على انه اللحيه سنه والسنه تعريفها اصطلاحا

مايثاب الانسان على فعله ولا يعاقب على تركه

وفالوا بأنها ليست كبيره وهو الصواب بأنها اللحيه ليست من الكبائر 

لأن الكبيره هي : كل وعيد ختمه الله تعالى بعذاب او نار او بلعنه ...

والاولى للأنسان ان يتركها تأسيا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
يا اخوه الله يبارك فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وكتب الله لكم المثوبة والاجر
ولكن انا سؤالي محدد هل هناك نص للقدماء بتفسيقه اما ان الاخ الذي نقل عن الائمة الاربعة بتفسيقه فهم ذلك من تعريف الفسق رجاء جواب

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم فيصل الخالدي تقول
دليلهم على ان اللحيه سنه والسنه تعريفها اصطلاحامايثاب الانسان على فعله ولا يعاقب على تركه

ثم قلت وفالوا بأنها ليست كبيره وهو الصواب بأنها اللحيه ليست من الكبائر 
اقول وهذا تناقض
ففولك سنة لايعاقب على تركها ثم قولك ليست من الكبائر يعني انها من الصغائر ويفهم منه انها ذنب واثم صغير 
 وهذا مخالف لفتوى: اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء والتي ذكرت ان  ابن حزم حكى الإجماع على أن قص الشارب وإعفاء اللحية فرض 
وذلك ان السنة على تعريف المحدثين منها واجب ومنها مستحب
اذ يريدون بهاكل مانقل عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من اقواله وافعاله وتقريراته

----------


## التقرتي

مصطلح سنة هو مصطلح المتاخرين فليس له علاقة بكلمة سنة في الاحاديث و سنن الفطرة فيها ما هو واجب و فيها ما هو مندوب

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> مصطلح سنة هو مصطلح المتاخرين فليس له علاقة بكلمة سنة في الاحاديث و سنن الفطرة فيها ما هو واجب و فيها ما هو مندوب


يعتمد هذا على موقفك من أحكام الأمر وهل صيغة الأمر تفضي الوجوب دائما حتى يأتي صارف أم الأمر غير ذلك وقد قرأت فتوى للشيخ الفقيه حماني رحمه الله يجعل ورود اللحية في سنن الفطرة دليلا على أنها مستحبة وليست واجبا وقد أشكل على هذا الأمر خصوصا وأنه لم يبلين الصارف بل اكتفى باعتبار ورودها في سنن الفطرة صارفا للأمر عن الوجوب فما أنت قائل

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

هل حالق اللحية فاسق؟
*عند من يرى الوجوب .. نعم .. مع مراعاة قواعد الاسماء والاحكام فليس كل من وقع في الفسق فاسق بل قد يكون الخلاف من باب الشبهة التي تمنع وقوع الحكم على المحل والله أعلم*

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
وبعد 
با اخوه الله يبارك فيكم لم يجب حتى الان على السؤال الذي اردته كلها اشياء خارج الموضوع اريد نص الائمة على تفسيقه هل يوجد ام لا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الرياني

السلام عليكم. فتوى رقم3591 غير واضحة، لأننا نعلم من هو أولى بالإمامة من الحديث المذكور، ولكن الذي نحتاج تفصيله هو أنه إذا كان غير الملتحي هو الأعلم وهم كثر هذه الأيام، فهل يقدم عليه الملتحي وهو أقل منه علما؟ هذا هو المشكل عند الناس، وقس على ذلك لبس البنطال والجرفتّه وغيرها أفيدونا 
الفتوى 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فذهب جمهور العلماء إلى أن الأعلم هو الأحق بالإمامة من الأقرأ، وذهب الحنابلة إلى أن الأقرأ هو الأولى. لكن إذا كان الأعلم فاسقا، فالجمهور على كراهة الصلاة خلفه، وذهب الحنابلة وهو قول في مذهب المالكية، إلى عدم جواز الصلاة خلفه. والفاسق هو: فاعل الكبيرة أو المداوم على الصغيرة، والسؤال هنا: هل حالق اللحية فاسق؟ والجواب: أن في حلق اللحية قولين: فالجمهور على التحريم، وأنه صغيرة، والشافعية على الكراهية، والمُفتَى به في الشبكة هو مذهب الجمهور، وعليه، فالمداوم على حلق اللحية فاسق تكره الصلاة خلفه على مذهب الجمهور، وتحرم على مذهب الحنابلة، وعليه، فغير الحالق (الذي تصح الصلاة خلفه) أولى بالإمامة من الحالق الأعلم. أما لبس البنطال والكرافته، فليس بحرام، كما هو مبين في الفتوى رقم:12438. والله أعلم.
المفتـــي:  مركز الفتوى 
إسلام ويب

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

* علة اعفاء اللحية هي المخالفة فقط

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في (الاقتضاء ) (  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خالفوا المشركين ، أحفوا  الشوارب ، وأوفوا  اللحى » . رواه البخاري ومسلم  وهذا لفظه فأمر بمخالفة المشركين مطلقا ثم قال : « أحفوا الشوارب  ، وأوفوا  اللحى » . وهذه الجملة الثانية بدل من الأولى ، فإن الإبدال يقع في الجمل كما يقع في المفردات كقوله تعالى : { يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ }  فهذا الذبح والاستحياء هو سوء العذاب كذلك هنا هذا  هو المخالفة للمشركين المأمور بها هنا  لكن الأمر بها أولا بلفظ مخالفة  المشركين دليل على أن جنس المخالفة أمر مقصود للشارع وإن عينت هنا في هذا الفعل فإن تقديم المخالفة علة تقدم العام على الخاص كما يقال : أكرم ضيفك : أطعمه ، وحادثه . فأمرك بالإكرام أولا دليل على أن إكرام الضيف مقصود ، ثم عينت  الفعل الذي يكون إكراما  في ذلك الوقت  والتقرير من هذا الحديث شبيه بالتقرير من قوله : لا يصبغون فخالفوهم . وقد روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « جزوا الشوارب ، وأرخوا اللحى ، خالفوا المجوس ».فعقب الأمر بالوصف المشتق المناسب ، وذلك دليل على أن مخالفة المجوس  أمر مقصود للشارع ، وهو العلة في هذا الحكم ، أو علة أخرى، أو بعض علة ، وإن كان الأظهر عند الإطلاق : أنه علة تامة)  


2- كل ما كان ضد الحلق فهو إعفاء 
قال ابن عبدالبر في "الإستذكار " (أما الإحفاء فهو عند أهل اللغة الاستئصال بالحلق والإعفاء عندهم ترك الشعر لا يحلقه ) وقال نحوه في التمهيد . وقال ابن حجر في "الفتح " (في قوله أعفوا وأحفوا ثلاثة أنواع من البديع : الجناس والمطابقة والموازنة ) ومراده بالمطابقة : الطباق : هو الجمع بين ضدين ، فدل على أن كل ما كان ضدا لإحفاء الشعر فهو إعفاء ولذلك قال أبو الوليد الباجي في "شرح الموطأ" (وَيَحْتَمِلُ عِنْدِي أَنْ يُرِيد أَنْ تُعْفَى اللِّحَى مِنْ الْإِحْفَاءِ )  

و الإحفاء في اللغة : كل شئ استُؤصل فقد احتفى، ومنه إحفاء الشعر  قاله في "تهذيب اللغة " 

قال ابن حجر في (الدراية ) : قوله إن المسنون في اللحية أن تكون قدر القبضة ، روى أبو داود والنسائي من طريق مروان بن سالم : رأيت ابن عمر يقبض على لحيته ليقطع ما زاد على الكف ، وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة وابن سعد ومحمد بن الحسن . وروى ابن أبي شيبة عن أبي هريرة نحوه ، وهذا من فعل هذين الصحابيين يعارضه حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا : ( احفوا الشوارب واعفوا اللحى ) . أخرجه مسلم . وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عمر مرفوعا : " خذوا الشوارب واعفوا اللحى " . ويمكن الجمع بحمل النهي على الاستئصال أو ما قاربه ، بخلاف الأخذ المذكور . ولا سيما أن الذي فعل ذلك هو الذي رواه ) 

قال ابن جرير الطبري - بواسطة ابن بطال - ( قد ثبت الحجة عن النبى عليه السلام على خصوص هذا الخبر وأن من اللحية ماهو محظور إحفاؤه وواجب قصه ) فدل على أن الإعفاء عنده هو ما كان ضد الإحفاء لأنه المحظور عنده .
3- أطلق  أصحاب الطبقة الوسطى من مذهب أحمد استحباب الإعفاء كصاحب الشرح الكبير وابن تميم في مختصره وغيرهما 

الرابط 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=26174

- ظاهر كلام شيخ حنابلة نجد  - في عصره -  العلامة البابطين . كراهة الحلق

جاء في (الدرر السنية ) 

وسئل: عن أخذ الرجل من طول لحيته إذا كانت دون القبضة؟

فأجاب: الظاهر الكراهة، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعفوا اللحى " 3، وفي حديث آخر: "أرخوا اللحى "؛ والسنة عدم الأخذ من طولها مطلقاً، وإنما رخص بعض العلماء في أخذ ما زاد عن القبضة لفعل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه، وبعض العلماء يكره ذلك، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعفوا اللحى ". وأما حلق ما على الخدين من الشعر فلا شك في كراهته، لمخالفة قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أعفوا اللحى "؛ واللحية في اللغة: اسم للشعر النابت على الخدين والذقن؛ ومعنى قوله: "أعفوا اللحى " أي: وفروها واتركوها على حالها، مع أنه ورد حديث في النهي عن ذلك، فروى الطبراني عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من مثل بالشعر ليس له عند الله خلاق " 1؛ قال الزمخشري، معناه: صيره مثلة بأن نتفه، أو حلقه من الخدود، أو غيره بسواد، وقال في النهاية، مثل بالشعر: حلقه من الخدود، وقيل نتفه أو تغييره بسواد؛ فهذا الحديث ظاهر في تحريم هذا الفعل، والله أعلم.

وقال أصحابنا: يباح للمرأة حلق وجهها وحفه، ونص أحمد على كراهة حف الرجل شعر وجهه، والحف أخذه بالمقراض، والحلق بالموسى؛ فإذا كره الحف فالحلق أولى بالكراهة، ويكفي في ذلك أنه مخالف لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: "أعفوا اللحى "، وفي الحديث: "وفروا اللحى، خالفوا المشركين " 2. )

- قال الشيخ موسى شاهين - رحمه الله - في (فتح المنعم شرح مسلم ) (2/178 ) ( وجمهور العلماء على أن إعفاء اللحية سنة ، وأن حلقها مكروه )  وقال ( وشذ جماعة فقالوا بوجوب الإعفاء اللحية وتحريم حلقها) وفيه نزاع هل هذا قول الجمهور أو لا

-لا يلزم من كون الشيء مثلة تحريم الفعل عند الفقهاء ، فحلق رأس المرأة مثلة ، والصحيح من مذهب الحنابلة أنه مكروه كما قاله المرداوي والله أعلم

منقول من مقال -أبو عبدالعزيز السني
ملتقى اهل الحديث
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=102  3146
*

----------


## خالد المرسى

الاجماع على حرمة حلق اللحية ولكن بعض متأخرى فقهاء الشافعية قالوا بالكراهة وحمل بعض من  قرا لهم مقصودهم بالكراهة على الكراهة التحريمية 
لكن التفسيق والتبديع والتكفير كل هذا يحتاج لاقامة الحجة
والخلاف في أخذ مادون القبضة خلاف سائغ 
والاجماع على مشروعية ارسالها وعدم الاخذ منها  اطلاقا 
والخلاف فى حكم تهذيبها ضعيف ومنهم من يراه ليس بشئ اطلاقا

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
يا اخوه الله يبارك فيكم هو عنوان الموضوع مش واضح انا بطلب نص ائمة على تفسيق مش بطلب اقوال علماء في حكم اللحية 
هل في نص بتفسيقه ام انه فهم 
رجاء الاجابه 
ويا اخ خالد الله يبارك فيكم تأخرت علي فيما سالتك عنه

----------


## خالد المرسى

لقد رددت على رسائلك كلها

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

- على القول بالتحريم - هذا مبني على الخلاف في الإصرار على الصغيرة هل فسق او لا ؟

وقد جاء عن ابن عباس

فقد رواه ابن جرير في تفسيره(5/41) وابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره(3/934رقم5217) وابن المنذر –كما في الدر المنثور(2/146)- كلهم من طريق شبل بن عباد عن قيس بن سعد عن سعيد بن جبير أن رجلاً قال لابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- : كم الكبائر؟ أسبع هي؟

قال: (إلى سبعمائة أقرب منها إلى سبع ، وأنه لا كبيرة مع اسغفار ولا صغيرة مع إصرار)

 لكن المحفوظ عن ابن عباس الانقطاع ، فقد خولف شبل  فيه فرواه  حماد بن زيد  منقطعا عن ابن عباس وهو أوثق والله أعلم

أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان(5/456)من طريق إسحاق بن إبراهيم المروزي نا حماد بن زيد عن سعيد بن أبي صدقة عن قيس بن سعد قال: قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- : ((لا كبيرة بكبيرة مع الاستغفار ، ولا صغيرة بصغيرة مع الإصرار )). والله أعلم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
> يا اخوه الله يبارك فيكم هو عنوان الموضوع مش واضح انا بطلب نص ائمة على تفسيق مش بطلب اقوال علماء في حكم اللحية 
> هل في نص بتفسيقه ام انه فهم 
> رجاء الاجابه 
> ويا اخ خالد الله يبارك فيكم تأخرت علي فيما سالتك عنه


*لعل هذا النقل يفيدك أخي الكريم (اذا كان قصدك نصا عن عالم أي من نص على ذلك من العلماء أما ان كان المطلوب هو نص من كتاب الله أو ما صح من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا أعلم في ذلك شيئا والله أعلم)
قال الحطاب المالكي:وحلق اللحية لا يجوز، وكذلك الشارب، وهو مُثْلة وبدعة، يؤدب من حلق لحيته أو شاربه، إلا أن يريد الإحرام للحج ويخشى طول شاربه. (مواهب الجليل 1/216).*
*للفائدة :*


> *نقول عن الأئمة الأربعة في حلق اللحية عن كتاب "إقامة الحجة على تارك المحجة"
> - ما جاء عن الإمام أبي حنيفة -رحمه الله-:
> قال محمد بن الحسن -صاحب أبي حنيفة- رحمهما الله:
> أخبرنا أبو حنيفة عن الهيثم عن ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-: أنه كان يقبض على لحيته ثم يقص ما تحت القبضة.
> قال محمد: وبه نأخذ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة. (الآثار 900).
> قلت: فهذا مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة صريح واضح في احتجاجه بفعل ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-.
> وهو المعتمد في المذهب، قال ابن عابدين:
> الأخذ من اللحية دون القبضة، كما يفعله بعض المغاربة ومخنثة الرجال لم يبحه أحد. (الحاشية 2/417).
> 2- ما جاء عن الإمام مالك بن أنس (93- 179هـ) -رحمه الله-:
> ...

----------


## الضياء

اجمع العلماء على ان حلق اللحية حرام (ابن حزم مراتب الاجماع)
مفيش اوضح من الكلام دة يا جماعة انا مش عارف مصعبين الموضوع لية مع ان السؤال سهل واجابة واضحة
--------------------------
وفاسق لانة يرتكب معصية ظاهرة ( زى اللى بيشرب سجائر - زى اللى بيغنى )
واللى عايز يعرف اكتر عن موضوع الفسق اكتر يقرا فى كتب المحدثين هايلاقى من الموضوع دة كتير ومين اللى بيسموه فاسق 
---------------------------
معلش لغة الكتابة سيئة لكن حبيت اتكلم بكلمنا الدارج

----------


## التقرتي

> اجمع العلماء على ان حلق اللحية حرام (ابن حزم مراتب الاجماع)
> مفيش اوضح من الكلام دة يا جماعة انا مش عارف مصعبين الموضوع لية مع ان السؤال سهل واجابة واضحة



بن حزم يحتج بالاجماع ، اليس هو الذي قدح في اكثر من اجماع ؟

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
يا اخوه الله يبارك فيكم حتى الان لم اجد رد على السؤال اين نص الائمة على تفسيق حالق اللحية 
هل يوجد نص 
رجاء اجابة محدده

----------


## الضياء

> بن حزم يحتج بالاجماع ، اليس هو الذي قدح في اكثر من اجماع ؟


---------------------------------------
ليس معنى ذلك انه كلما قال اجمع العلماء  يصبح كاذب ولا نعتد بكلامة 
طالم وافق اجماع العلماء فاين المشكلة اذن
--------------------------------------
وبالنسبة لنص احد العلماء بان حلق اللحية فاسق فقد قلت ان الفسق هو ارتكاب المعصية الظاهرة 
(كاسجائر - الغناء - كحلق اللحية) كل هذا يسمية العلماء فسق
طالما يجاهر بالذنب ولا شك ان حلق اللحية معصية لامر رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
-------------------------------------
ارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وضحت

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

قال شيخ الإسلام نقده لمراتب الإجماع عن إجماعات ابن حزم ( فقد اشترطَ في الإجماع ما يشترطُه كثير من أهل الكلام والفقه كما تقدم، وهو العلم بنفي الخلاف، وأن يكون العلم بالإجماع متواترًا. وجَعَلَ العلم بالإجماع من العلوم الضرورية كالعلم بعلوم الأخبار المتواترة عند الأكثرين. ومعلومٌ أنَّ كثيرًا من الإجماعات التي حكاها ليست قريبًا من هذا الوصف، فضلاً عن أن تكون منه، فكيف وفيها ما فيه خلافٌ معروف، وفيها ما هو نفسُه يُنكِر الإجماع فيه ويختار خلافَه من غير ظهورِ مخالف! )

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
> يا اخوه الله يبارك فيكم حتى الان لم اجد رد على السؤال اين نص الائمة على تفسيق حالق اللحية 
> هل يوجد نص 
> رجاء اجابة محدده


*أخي الكريم لست أفهم ما الذي تبحث عنه تحديدا 
فان كان قصدك :
1- من نص على ذلك من العلماء فقد سبق وأن نقلت لك قول الحطاب المالكي رحمه الله
2- نص من كتاب الله أو سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهنا يجب التفريق بين أمرين :
*- ظاهر النص
*- مدلوله 
فأرجوا أن تبين قصدك بدقة حتي يمكن لأحد الاخوة افادتك والله أعلم*

----------


## غالب الساقي

حلق اللحية كبيرة لأنه تشبه بالنساء وتغيير خلق الله وكلاهما ورد على فاعله اللعن واللعن على عمل يدل على أنه كبيرة وكذلك هو تشبه بالكفار وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم . 
يدل على أن التشبه بهم من الكبائر .
في كتاب الكبائر - (ج 1 / ص 134)
الكبيرة الثالثة و الثلاثون : تشبه النساء بالرجال و تشبه الرجال بالنساء 
 في الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : [ لعن الله المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال و المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ] و في رواية : [ لعن الله الرجله من النساء ] و في رواية قال : [ لعن الله المخنثين من الرجال و المترجلات من النساء ] يعني اللاتي يتشبهن بالرجال في لبسهم و حديثهم و عن [ أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لعن الله المرأة تلبس لبسة الرجل و الرجل يلبس لبسة المرأة ]

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> حلق اللحية كبيرة لأنه تشبه بالنساء وتغيير خلق الله وكلاهما ورد على فاعله اللعن واللعن على عمل يدل على أنه كبيرة وكذلك هو تشبه بالكفار وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم . 
> يدل على أن التشبه بهم من الكبائر .
> في كتاب الكبائر - (ج 1 / ص 134)
> الكبيرة الثالثة و الثلاثون : تشبه النساء بالرجال و تشبه الرجال بالنساء 
> في الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : [ لعن الله المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال و المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ] و في رواية : [ لعن الله الرجله من النساء ] و في رواية قال : [ لعن الله المخنثين من الرجال و المترجلات من النساء ] يعني اللاتي يتشبهن بالرجال في لبسهم و حديثهم و عن [ أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لعن الله المرأة تلبس لبسة الرجل و الرجل يلبس لبسة المرأة ]


قال العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي - رحمه الله في ( الدعوة إلى الله في أقطار مختلفة ) 
 ( على أن حلق اللحية على ما ذهب إليه جمهور الأئمة من التحريم لا يتعدى أن يكون من الصغائر، ولا يصل إلى حد الكبائر )

----------


## التقرتي

ما هو ضابط التفريق بين الكبيرة و الصغيرة ؟  و ما هو الاعظم جرما حلق اللحية او تقبيل الاجنبية ؟

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> اجمع العلماء على ان حلق اللحية حرام (ابن حزم مراتب الاجماع)
> مفيش اوضح من الكلام دة يا جماعة انا مش عارف مصعبين الموضوع لية مع ان السؤال سهل واجابة واضحة
> --------------------------
> وفاسق لانة يرتكب معصية ظاهرة ( زى اللى بيشرب سجائر - زى اللى بيغنى )
> واللى عايز يعرف اكتر عن موضوع الفسق اكتر يقرا فى كتب المحدثين هايلاقى من الموضوع دة كتير ومين اللى بيسموه فاسق 
> ---------------------------
> معلش لغة الكتابة سيئة لكن حبيت اتكلم بكلمنا الدارج


 

نقل الإجماع ابن حزم في مراتب الإجماع وهذا بعض القول في المسالة ،غير ابن حزم -وهم كثيرون- يرون أن حلق اللحية حرام بأدلة كثيرة ولا إجماع فيها .
ثم أرى ان الإخوة استرسلوا في هذه المسالة تاركين جواب الاخ عما اشكل عليه وعلينا

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> ما هو ضابط التفريق بين الكبيرة و الصغيرة ؟ و ما هو الاعظم جرما حلق اللحية او تقبيل الاجنبية ؟


أختلف أهل العلم في الضابط  على أقوال:
-كل ما نهي عنه في كتاب الله  جل وعلا فهو كبيرة  وغيره صغيرة 
-كل نهي يعقبه حد من الحدود فهو كبيرة وغيره صغيرة 
-كل ماتوعد  بعذاب في الأاخرة فهو كبيرة وغيره صغيرة 
-كل ما كان فيه لعن فهو كبيرة 

أشهر الأقوال  :  هو ما ترتب عليه حد من الحدود او لعن أو توعد بالعذاب

----------


## التقرتي

> أختلف أهل العلم في الضابط على أقوال:
> -كل ما نهي عنه في كتاب الله جل وعلا فهو كبيرة وغيره صغيرة 
> -كل نهي يعقبه حد من الحدود فهو كبيرة وغيره صغيرة 
> -كل ماتوعد بعذاب في الأاخرة فهو كبيرة وغيره صغيرة 
> -كل ما كان فيه لعن فهو كبيرة 
> 
> أشهر الأقوال : هو ما ترتب عليه حد من الحدود او لعن أو توعد بالعذاب


 
هل ينطبق القول المشهور على حلق اللحية ؟

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

من  قال  ان  الفسق  فقط   بفعل  الكبيره
بل  كل  معصية  في  فسق  وصاحبها  فاسق   اذا علم  بالتحريمها  واصر عليها

----------


## التقرتي

> من قال ان الفسق فقط بفعل الكبيره
> بل كل معصية في فسق وصاحبها فاسق اذا علم بالتحريمها واصر عليها


اثبت ذلك بالدليل

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

*قال الشيخ في جراب السائح (5168/مخطوط): (الأمر بإعفاء اللحى وقص الشوارب صحيح  مستفيض في عدة أحاديث, وهو معلل بمخالفة المشركين, وفي رواية بمخالفة المجوس, وهو  يفيد الوجوب, الذي هو مذهب جمهور العلماء إلا من اقتصر على الكراهة التنزيهية  كمتأخري الحنفية.وما يحكى عن القاضي عياض من المالكية,والأمر مطلق غير مقيد بشكل  ولا محدد بحد,وقد سئلت مرة في الدرس بجامع العيون من أخ سلفي لا أعرفه , لأن  الأسئلة ترفع إلي مكتوبة في بطائق, عن حكم الأخذ من اللحية طولا وعرضا,لأنه سمع مني  قبل ذلك جواز أخذ ما زاد على القبضة كما ثبت عن عبد الله بن عمر وغيره, ولولا أنهم  رأوا ذلك من النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ما فعلوه,وزدت بأن هذا لا يحتاج إلى  توقيف,لأن إعفاء اللحية من خصال الفطرة , وهي شرعت للنظافة والزينة,وغذا ترك شعر  اللحية يسترسل دون أن يؤخذ منه انتهى إلى شكل لافت للأنظار وشارة شهرة,ولا يخفى  فساد هذا, ومن الأسف أن اللحية    الظلم بين إفراط وتفريط,فهذا الشيخ الزمزي يذهب  إلى أن حالق اللحية ملعون وصلاته باطلة, ثم زاد تنطعا فزعم أن أعماله كلها  باطلة,ورد عليه أخوه بأن حلقها مكروه وتوفيرها مستحب, والصواب أنها واجبة وحلقها  حرام وكفى)*
المصدرhttp://www.bou-khobza.com/makalat-3ilmiya4.htm

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

والفسق لغة: الخروج عن الشيء، أو القصد، وهو الخروج عن الطاعة، والفسق: الفجور.

وأما المقصود بالفسق اصطلاحًا:فقد تنوعت عبارات العلماء في ذلك، ومنها:

يقول ابن عطية:'الفسق في عرف الاستعمال الشرعي: الخروج من طاعة الله ـ عز وجل ـ فقد يقع على من خرج بكفر، وعلى من خرج بعصيان' [ تفسير ابن عطية 1/155]. وكذا قال القرطبي[تفسير القرطبي 1/245].

وقال الألوسي:'الفسق شرعًا: خروج العقلاء عن الطاعة، فيشمل الكفر ودونه من الكبيرة والصغيرة، واختص في العرف والاستعمال بارتكاب الكبيرة، فلا يطلق على ارتكاب الآخرين إلا نادرًا بقرينة'[ تفسير الألوسي 1/210].

أقسام الفسق وإطلاقاته: الفسق له عدة أقسام باعتبارات مختلفة، فهو ينقسم إلى:

فسق يخرج عن الإسلام.

وفسق لا يخرج عن الإسلام، قال محمد بن نصر المروزي رحمه الله:'والفسق فسقان: فسق ينقل عن الملة، وفسق لا ينقل عن الملة، فيسمى الكافر فاسقًا، والفاسق من المسلمين فاسقًا'.

وفسق الكفر هو المذكور في غالب آيات القرآن الكريم، وكما قال ابن الوزير:'قد ورد في السمع ما يدل على أن الفاسق في زمان النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، يطلق على الكافر كثيرًا، كقوله تعالى:} إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ[67]{. [سورة التوبة] وقوله تعالى: }وَلَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلَّا الْفَاسِقُونَ[99]{. [سورة البقرة]... وذكر آيات كثيرة ثم قال:'فهذه الآيات دالة على أن الفاسق في العرف الأول يطلق على الكافر، ويسبق إلى الفهم'[ العواصم والقواصم 2/160، 161 ـ باختصار].

أقسام الفسق الذي لا يخرج من الملة:

الفسق الذي لا يخرج من الملة يمكن تقسيمه إلى فسق الاعتقاد، وفسق العمل.

ومثال فسق الاعتقاد ها هنا: ما قاله ابن القيم :'فسق أهل البدع الذين يؤمنون بالله ورسوله واليوم الآخر، ويحرمون ما حرم الله، ويوجبون ما أوجب الله، ولكن ينفون كثيرًا مما أثبت الله ورسوله، جهلاً وتأويلاً، وتقليدًا للشيوخ، ويثبتون ما لم يثبته الله ورسوله ...'[ مدارج السالكين 1/362].

فالفسق أعم من البدعة، حيث يطلق الفسق على البدعة وغيرها؛ ولذا قال ابن الصلاح:'كل مبتدع فاسق، وليس كل فاسق مبتدعًا'[ فتاوى ابن الصلاح ص28 [ضمن مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية جـ4].].

وأما فسق العمل فأمثلته كثيرة: وإطلاقاته متعددة، كما جاء ذلك في النصوص الشرعية، وآثار أهل العلم، ولعل ما يضبط ذلك ما قاله النووي رحمه الله:'وأما الفسق فيحصل بارتكاب الكبيرة، أو الإصرار على الصغيرة'[ فتاوى النووي ص261].

فأما ضابط الكبيرة: فأصح الأقوال أن الكبيرة: هي ما فيها حد في الدنيا، أو وعيد خاص في الآخرة، كالوعيد بالنار، والغضب، واللعنة، وأن الصغيرة ما ليس له حد في الدنيا ولا وعيد في الآخرة.

وهذا المأثور عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، وابن عيينة، وأحمد بن حنبل، وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام [مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 11/ 650، وشرح الطحاوية 2/526، وأضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/199].

جملة من النصوص والآثار من الاطلاقات على هذا الفسق العملي:

فيسمى القاذف فسقًا، كما جاء في قوله تعالى: }وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَداً وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ[4]{ [سورة النور].

ويطلق على الكاذب فاسقًا، كما في قوله تعالى: }يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْماً بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ[6]{ [سورة الحجرات].

وتسمى محظورات الإحرام فسوقًا، حيث يقول تعالى: }الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ...[197]{ [سورة البقرة] فالفسوق ها هنا محظورات الإحرام كما اختاره ابن جرير وغيره.

ويعد التنابز بالألقاب فسوقًا، كما في قوله تعالى: } وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ ...[11]{ [سورة الحجرات].
من رسالة:'الفسق- معناه وأقسامه' للشيخ /عبدالعزيز آل عبد اللطيف

----------


## التقرتي

اذا كان هذا هو ضابط الكبيرة فهل ورد في حلق اللحية وعيد في الاخرة او عقوبة في الدنيا ؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> اذا كان هذا هو ضابط الكبيرة فهل ورد في حلق اللحية وعيد في الاخرة او عقوبة في الدنيا ؟


 ماذا تقصد بمصطلح (ورد) ؟

----------


## التقرتي

> ماذا تقصد بمصطلح (ورد) ؟


 
هذا ليس بمصطلح اخي و هل يرد شيئ في غير كتاب الله و سنة نبيه عليه الصلاة و السلام !!!!! ام تريد الورود من كلام الرجال ؟
الكلام واضح هل من نص فيه عقوبة دنوية او اخروية في حلق اللحية ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

س أريد التأكد من هذه الواقعة.. دخل رسول من رسل الفرس على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لديه شنب وحالق للحيته، فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أمرك بهذا فقال أمرني ربي كسرى، فقبض الرسول على لحيته الشريفة وقال أما أنا فأمرني ربي بهذا يقصد لحيته. فهل ثبتت هذه الواقعه؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.
الفتوى


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالقصة المشار إليها رواها ابن جرير الطبري في تاريخه، وابن سعد في الطبقات، وابن عبد البر في التمهيد، وحسنها الألباني في تخريجه لفقه السيرة للغزالي، وملخصها أن كسرى أرسل رجلين ليأتياه برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولفظ ابن جرير: ودخلا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد حلقا لحاهما، وأعفيا شواربهما، فكره النظر إليهما، ثم أقبل عليهما فقال: ويلكما! من أمركما بهذا؟ قالا: أمرنا بهذا ربنا (يعنيان كسرى) فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لكن ربي قد أمرني بإعفاء لحيتي وقص شاربي... انتهى مختصراً. والقصة ذكرها أيضاً ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الجواب الصحيح.
والله أعلم.

المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في لقاء الباب المفتوح: قص الشارب سنة مؤكدة، ولهذا جاء في الحديث: "من لم يأخذ من شاربه فليس مني" فذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى وجوب الأخذ من الشارب، وقال: إنَّ ترك الأخذ من الشارب من كبائر الذنوب؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم تبرأ منه، وممن صرح بذلك ابن حزم رحمه الله، قال: إن إعفاء اللحية والأخذ من الشارب فرض. اهـ

----------


## التقرتي

مازلت اسأل ما هو دليل ان حلق اللحية كبيرة ؟ هل ورد فيه وعيد او عقوبة اخروية او دنيوية ؟  لماذا يصنف مع الكبيرة و ليس الصغيرة ؟

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> حلق اللحية كبيرة لأنه تشبه بالنساء وتغيير خلق الله وكلاهما ورد على فاعله اللعن واللعن على عمل يدل على أنه كبيرة وكذلك هو تشبه بالكفار وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم . 
> يدل على أن التشبه بهم من الكبائر .
> في كتاب الكبائر - (ج 1 / ص 134)
> الكبيرة الثالثة و الثلاثون : تشبه النساء بالرجال و تشبه الرجال بالنساء 
> في الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : [ لعن الله المتشبهات من النساء بالرجال و المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ] و في رواية : [ لعن الله الرجله من النساء ] و في رواية قال : [ لعن الله المخنثين من الرجال و المترجلات من النساء ] يعني اللاتي يتشبهن بالرجال في لبسهم و حديثهم و عن [ أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : لعن الله المرأة تلبس لبسة الرجل و الرجل يلبس لبسة المرأة ]



من يرى أنها من الصغائر فليرد على هذا الكلام.

هل ترون أن حلق اللحية تشبه بالنساء؟

من يرى ذلك فعليه القول بأنها كبيرة و فاعل ذلك يفسق(مع قيام الحجة بالطبع).

أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

> من يرى أنها من الصغائر فليرد على هذا الكلام.
> 
> هل ترون أن حلق اللحية تشبه بالنساء؟
> 
> من يرى ذلك فعليه القول بأنها كبيرة و فاعل ذلك يفسق(مع قيام الحجة بالطبع).
> 
> أبو معاذ.


النساء لا شارب لهن فهل حلق الشارب تشبه بالنساء ؟

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> النساء لا شارب لهن فهل حلق الشارب تشبه بالنساء ؟



قبل كل شيء الراجح و الله أعلم في الشارب هو الحف و ليس الحلق أخي الكريم, كما هو معلوم أن الحف منه لا يزيله بالكلية,ففي هذه الحالة لا يوجد تشبه بالنساء.


إن سلمنا أن الراجح هو الحلق,نقول حينها أن الدليل الشرعي قد خص من جملة التشبه بالنساء حلق الشارب و الله أعلم.

كما أن حلق أو حف الشارب من سنن الفطرة التي فطر الله الناس عليها,فلا يكون فيها تشبه ,إذ كيف يجعل الله في فطرته أمرا محرما وهو التشبه بالنساء؟

فتكون علة التشبه بالنساء منتفية و الله أعلم.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

> قبل كل شيء الراجح و الله أعلم في الشارب هو الحف و ليس الحلق أخي الكريم, كما هو معلوم أن الحف منه لا يزيله بالكلية,ففي هذه الحالة لا يوجد تشبه بالنساء.
> 
> 
> إن سلمنا أن الراجح هو الحلق,نقول حينها أن الدليل الشرعي قد خص من جملة التشبه بالنساء حلق الشارب و الله أعلم.
> 
> كما أن حلق أو حف الشارب من سنن الفطرة التي فطر الله الناس عليها,فلا يكون فيها تشبه ,إذ كيف يجعل الله في فطرته أمرا محرما وهو التشبه بالنساء؟
> 
> فتكون علة التشبه بالنساء منتفية و الله أعلم.
> 
> أبو معاذ.


 
العلة لا تكون بعد التحريم اتفاقا و على هذا علتك مستنبطة لا حجة فيها لسبقها بعلة اخرى و هي التشبه بالكفار !!!!! 

كذلك حلق عبد الله بن عمر شاربه فعلى هذا ترجيحك لا معنى له لوجود صحابي عمل غير ترجيحك فلا نظن به التشبه بالنساء

اذن اثبت اولا علة التشبه بالنساء و انى لك ذلك ثم انقش العرش

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

و من أدراك أخي الفاضل أن التشبه بالكفار هي العلة الوحيدة؟

هل حلق اللحية فيه تشبه بالنساء أم لا؟

سؤال أود الإجابة عنه.


قال الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم(شريط اللحية لماذا؟)

إذا كان إعفاء اللحية من جانب هو رجولة وفحولة فلا شك أن الجانب الآخر وهو حلق اللحية يعد تشبهاً بالنساء، فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: (لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال) رواه البخاري . وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أنه رأى امرأة تمشي متقلدة قوساً وهي تمشي مشية الرجل فقال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (ليس منا من تشبه بالرجال من النساء، ولا من تشبه بالنساء من الرجال) وهذا حديث صحيح. فلا شك أن مشابهة حالق لحيته للمرأة أوضح من مشابهة من تقلدت القوس ومشت مشية الرجال، كما أنا المرأة إذا اتخذت لحية مصنوعة في وجهها فهي متشبهة بالرجال، أو اتخذت الشارب الصناعي في وجهها فهي أيضاً متشبهة بالرجال، وكذلك الرجل الذي يحلق لحيته التي زينه الله بها يكون قد تشبه بالنساء, وأنت إذا سألت رجلاً أو حتى صبياً من عامة المسلمين الملتزمين بالدين عن وجه الحليق: من يشبه؟ لقال: يشبه وجه المرأة، ووجه الصبي، ووجه اليهودي والنصراني. ولله الحمد تجد أولاد الملتزمين بإعفاء اللحية إذا رأوا حليق اللحية فإنهم يفزعون ويتغيرون؛ لأنهم محتكون بملتحين! والعلماء أطلقوا على حالق اللحية لفظة بشعة، لكن نحن نعلم أن الإخوة الأفاضل الذين يحلقون لحاهم إنما هو نتيجة أنهم لا يعرفون حكم الله في هذه المسألة، فنعتذر عن وجود بعض الألفاظ الشديدة، لكن هذا يعكس مدى استبشاع السلف لهذا الفعل، ومن هذه الألفاظ الشديدة التي أطلقها العلماء على حالق اللحية لفظة: التخنث. يقول الإمام حافظ المغرب أبو عمر بن عبد البر رحمه الله تعالى: ويحرم حلق اللحية، ولا يفعله إلا المخنثون من الرجال. فلو أن رجلاً أتى فصبغ أطرافه بالحناء، ومعلوم أن الحناء زينة النساء، فيكون هذا الرجل الذي صبغ أطرافه بالحناء قد تشبه بالنساء، ولو كان ذا لحية وشارب وعمامة، فكذلك من حلق لحيته يكون قد تشبه بالنساء ولو كان ذا شارب وقميص وعمامة. إذاً: لابد أن نلحظ أمراً مهماً جداً، وهو أن قضية التشبه لا يتوقف الاتصاف بها على القصد والنية كالإتلاف والقتل والضرب، فمن فعل ذلك اتصف به وإن لم يقصده؛ لأن قضية التشبه لا تفتقر إلى السؤال عن النية؟ بل يكفي في وصف الإنسان بأنه متشبه بالكفار أو بالنساء مجرد وقوعه في فعل التشبه، ولذلك نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عن أعمال لم يقصد فاعلها التشبه، ولا خطر التشبه على باله، كالنهي عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت الزوال ووقت الغروب؛ لكيلا نتشبه بالكفار الذين يسجدون للشمس في هذه الأوقات، مع أن المسلم لا يقصد بالسجود إلا الله تعالى، ومع ذلك يعتبر هذا تشبهاً، فإذا كان حلق اللحية تشبهاً بالنساء فعلى الجانب الآخر يكون إعفاء اللحية زينة وتكريماً. 


و الله أعلم.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

اقوال الرجال ليست بدليل في شرعنا ، اثبت بالدليل ، علة التشبه بالنساء لم تثبت شرعا و الحكم يدور مع علته فلو قلنا ان العلة في التشبه بالنساء لجاز قص اللحية اقل من القبضة لانعدام العلة فثبت يقينا ان الحكم لم يدر مع العلة فالعلة منقوضة 

فعلى  هذا يمكنك ملأ الالوكة كلها باقوال الرجال فلن تثبت قيام الحكم على هذه العلة 
و ننقضها كذلك بقص الشارب رغم ان النساء لا شارب لها الا ان الحكم جاء مع اعفاء اللحية 

و ننقضها كذلك بقص نصف اللحية من الجوانب فهذا ليس تشبها بالنساء و رغم ذلك محرم

فعلى هذا لم تأتي بشيئ قوي و ما ذهب اليه بعض الرجال لا يثبت بالدليل فهو ظن فقط 

اعيد طرح السؤال كيف ادخلوا قص اللحية في الكبائر هل من دليل ؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> هذا ليس بمصطلح اخي و هل يرد شيئ في غير كتاب الله و سنة نبيه عليه الصلاة و السلام !!!!! ام تريد الورود من كلام الرجال ؟
> الكلام واضح هل من نص فيه عقوبة دنوية او اخروية في حلق اللحية ؟


أخي الكريم : المصطلح هو لفظ يضعه أهل عرف أو اختصاص معيّن ليدل على معنى معيّن يقيد معناه اللغوي ويجعله ذو معنى خاص يختلف عن وضعه اللغوي ولهذا فضلت استخدام كلمة (مصطح) بدل عبارة (ما معنى كلمة (ورد) عندك) .. اختصارا للوقت وتحديدا لما أردته من وراء السؤال فلا داع للتشغيب بما لا ينفع ان كنت تبحث عما ينفع وأحب تنبيهك في هذا المقام الى أن كلمة نص التي تعلقت بها لا تفيد المعنى الذي تحاول تقريره بشئ الا اذا كنت تزعم ان كل مسائل الشريعة يشترط لها (النص) او انك ليس ممن يعتبر الظاهر أي (المدلول=دلالة اللفظ على المعنى) مع انك ممن يكثر التشغيب على اخواننا الظاهرية في غير هذه المسألة . . تأمل

----------


## التقرتي

> أخي الكريم : المصطلح هو لفظ يضعه أهل عرف أو اختصاص معيّن ليدل على معنى معيّن يقيد معناه اللغوي ويجعله ذو معنى خاص يختلف عن وضعه اللغوي ولهذا فضلت استخدام كلمة (مصطح) بدل عبارة (ما معنى كلمة (ورد) عندك) .. اختصارا للوقت وتحديدا لما أرته من وراء السؤال فلا داع للتشغيب بما لا ينفع ان كنت تبحث عما ينفع . . تأمل


 
انت المشاغب اخي و الكلام واضح  فانزع عنك  هذا الرداء  , السؤال كان في العقوبات الاخروية و الدنوية اين تريدها ان ترد ان لم تكن وحيا !!! 

#####

----------


## البدراوي

يا اخواني عزو القول الى ابن عبد البر انه قال في التمهيد (حلق اللحية لا يفعله الا المخنثون )لا اساس له والذي قرا التمهيد يعرف ذلك ولهذا تجدهم لا يذكرون الصفحة ولا المجلد

----------


## التقرتي

لا نسأل عن حكم حلق اللحية لكن الاخ سأل عن حالقها هل هو فاسق ام لا لذلك نحن نبحث هل هي من الكبائر ام لا لأنها ان كانت من الكبائر حالقها فاسق و ان كانت من الصغائر فحالقها ليس بفاسق و هكذا  الكلام فيه تفصيل 

نريد الوصول لأصل التفسيق من اين اتى و للوصول اليه وصلنا للكبيرة

----------


## البدراوي

عزو القول الى ابن عبد البر انه قال في التمهيد (حلق اللحية لا يفعله الا المخنثون )لا اساس له في التمهيد ومن قراه يعرف ذلك ولهذا تجدهم عندما ينسبون القول لا يذكرون لا الصفحة ولا المجلد

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> عزو القول الى ابن عبد البر انه قال في التمهيد (حلق اللحية لا يفعله الا المخنثون )لا اساس له في التمهيد ومن قراه يعرف ذلك ولهذا تجدهم عندما ينسبون القول لا يذكرون لا الصفحة ولا المجلد


 وماذا عن قول الحطاب ؟

----------


## البدراوي

لم ياتي الحطاب باي جديد فالحكم واضح

----------


## التقرتي

ان كان حالقها فاسقا فاين هو الدليل ، المسألة كلها بالادلة اخوتي فابتعدوا عن العاطفة و ما شابه ذلك

عندنا نصوص تفيد التحريم و لا شك في ذلك ، الان هل هذه كبيرة او صغيرة هل حالقها فاسق او ليس كذلك ، كل هذه لابد لها من دليل و لا نحمل النص اكثر مما فيه.

عندنا الادوات الاصولية فلنحاول استخلاص الاحكام و قبل كل ذلك نريد نقل ادلة من قال بان حالق اللحية فاسق او قال حلق اللحية كبيرة.

نحن ننتظر الادلة

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> ان كان حالقها فاسقا فاين هو الدليل ، المسألة كلها بالادلة اخوتي فابتعدوا عن العاطفة و ما شابه ذلك
> 
> عندنا نصوص تفيد التحريم و لا شك في ذلك ، الان هل هذه كبيرة او صغيرة هل حالقها فاسق او ليس كذلك ، كل هذه لابد لها من دليل و لا نحمل النص اكثر مما فيه.
> 
> عندنا الادوات الاصولية فلنحاول استخلاص الاحكام و قبل كل ذلك نريد نقل ادلة من قال بان حالق اللحية فاسق او قال حلق اللحية كبيرة.
> 
> نحن ننتظر الادلة


وهل كل هؤلاء العلماء الذين ذكروا فسق الحالق مخطئون وليس لهم ادلة

----------


## البدراوي

من الذي قال وصرح بفسقه ياخي بين هذا بكلام اهل العلم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> لم ياتي الحطاب باي جديد فالحكم واضح


أخي الكريم : نقلت قول الحطاب رحمه الله للجواب على جزئية واحدة من الاشكالات المطروحة وهي من نص من العلماء على تفسيق حالق اللحية فكان نقلي عن هذا الامام واضحا لا غبار عليه اذ يقةل رحمه الله 
قال الحطاب المالكي:وحلق اللحية لا يجوز، وكذلك الشارب، وهو مُثْلة وبدعة، يؤدب من حلق لحيته أو شاربه، إلا أن يريد الإحرام للحج ويخشى طول شاربه. (مواهب الجليل 1/216). 
وعليه فلست أفهم قولك حفظك الله 




> لم ياتي الحطاب باي جديد فالحكم واضح


فما هو الجديد الذي لم يات به الحطاب ؟
وما هو الحكم الذي تصفه بالوضوح ؟

----------


## التقرتي

> وهل كل هؤلاء العلماء الذين ذكروا فسق الحالق مخطئون وليس لهم ادلة


 
اذا كنت مطلع اخي على اقوالهم فهات ادلتهم ، اظن اننا في مجلس علم نحن نناقش الادلة لا كثرة اقوال الرجال
الأمر ليس باصابة فلان او خطأ فلان ، الاخ طرح سؤال و نحن نناقشه شرعيا فان كانت عندك مشاركة بنقل من عند اهل العلم او ادلة تفيد الموضوع فتفضل افدنا بها و جازاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الحمد لله وحده..

1- القول بإن حالق اللحية فاسق لا يثبت بنصه عن الأئمة الأربعة ولا عن واحد منهم ولا أعلمه يثبت عن واحد من السلف.
2- إن أريد بالفسق مطلق العصيان فاسم الفسق يثبت لحالق اللحية عند من يقول بالتحريم.
3- وإن أريد بالفسق الرتبة التي بين المعصية والكفر فالظاهر من عمل السلف أن اسم الفسق هاهنا يُطلق على مرتكب الكبيرة.
4- فيؤول ذلك للبحث في ضابط الكبيرة وهل يندرج تحت الكبائر حلق اللحية ؟؟
5- إذا اتضح ما سبق = فلا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن مجرد حلق اللحية ليس كبيرة ،وأن حلق اللحية ليس فيه حد،وأن حلق اللحية لم يُتوعد فاعله بالنار.
6- يبقى النظر في باب واحد : وهو إدخال بعض أهل العلم للصغائر تحت حد الكبيرة إذا أصر عليها بعد إقراره بالحرمة،ووالذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن مبنى هذا على دلالة الإصرار وعدم إظهار التوبة أو الاعتراف بالمعصية ومجاهدتها ولو من حين لآخر = على الاستهانة بحرمات الله..فالكبيرة على الحقيقة هاهنا هي الاستهانة بحرمات الله ،ولما كان الإصرار مجرد مظنة وقرينة على هذا وليس مئنة فإنه لا يُمكن ترتيب أحكام الكبائر على من ظاهره الإصرار على المعصية حتى تُعلم عنه هذه الاستهانة بطريق صحيح..وإن كنا لا نشك أنه على خطر منها ومظنة لحصولها..ويجوز بناء على هذه المظنة إطلاق اسم الفاسق عليه من غير تسوية بينه وبين أهل الكبائر الظاهرة في الأحكام الظاهرة أو الباطنة .ومن منع هذا الإطلاق لاسم الفاسق على المصر على الصغائر فله وجه قوي.
7- لا نزاع أن من أصر على الصغيرة لعدم إقراره بالحرمة لشبهة أو تقليد = لا يُقال له فاسق لانتفاء مظنة الاستهانة  وإن جاز أن يُقال له عاص باعتبار الأسماء المجردة عن أحكامها فلا تلازم هاهنا بين الأسماء والأحكام كما نبه الأخ العاصمي من الجزائر.

والله أعلم.

----------


## التقرتي

> الحمد لله وحده..
> 
> 1- القول بإن حالق اللحية فاسق لا يثبت بنصه عن الأئمة الأربعة ولا عن واحد منهم ولا أعلمه يثبت عن واحد من السلف.
> 2- إن أريد بالفسق مطلق العصيان فاسم الفسق يثبت لحالق اللحية عند من يقول بالتحريم.
> 3- وإن أريد بالفسق الرتبة التي بين المعصية والكفر فالظاهر من عمل السلف أن اسم الفسق هاهنا يُطلق على مرتكب الكبيرة.
> 4- فيؤول ذلك للبحث في ضابط الكبيرة وهل يندرج تحت الكبائر حلق اللحية ؟؟
> 5- إذا اتضح ما سبق = فلا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن مجرد حلق اللحية ليس كبيرة ،وأن حلق اللحية ليس فيه حد،وأن حلق اللحية لم يُتوعد فاعله بالنار.
> 6- يبقى النظر في باب واحد : وهو إدخال بعض أهل العلم للصغائر تحت حد الكبيرة إذا أصر عليها بعد إقراره بالحرمة،ووالذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن مبنى هذا على دلالة الإصرار وعدم إظهار التوبة أو الاعتراف بالمعصية ومجاهدتها ولو من حين لآخر = على الاستهانة بحرمات الله..فالكبيرة على الحقيقة هاهنا هي الاستهانة بحرمات الله ،ولما كان الإصرار مجرد مظنة وقرينة على هذا وليس مئنة فإنه لا يُمكن ترتيب أحكام الكبائر على من ظاهره الإصرار على المعصية حتى تُعلم عنه هذه الاستهانة بطريق صحيح..وإن كنا لا نشك أنه على خطر منها ومظنة لحصولها..ويجوز بناء على هذه المظنة إطلاق اسم الفاسق عليه من غير تسوية بينه وبين أهل الكبائر الظاهرة في الأحكام الظاهرة أو الباطنة .ومن منع هذا الإطلاق لاسم الفاسق على المصر على الصغائر فله وجه قوي.
> 7- لا نزاع أن من أصر على الصغيرة لعدم إقراره بالحرمة لشبهة أو تقليد = لا يُقال له فاسق لانتفاء مظنة الاستهانة وإن جاز أن يُقال له عاص باعتبار الأسماء المجردة عن أحكامها فلا تلازم هاهنا بين الأسماء والأحكام كما نبه الأخ العاصمي من الجزائر. 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي 

بقي توجيه كلام المعاصرين المشتهر ان حالق اللحية فاسق ، ما هي ادلتهم في اطلاق هذه الكلمة ؟ او ربما ماذا يقصدون منها ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كما قلتُ  أخي الكريم هم بنوها على كونه مصر على الصغيرة وهو  ضابط موجود في كتب المذهب المتأخرة ومستنده الأثر الذي ذكره الفاضل عبد الرحمن الناصروقولهم له وجه بالضابط الموجود ((..ويجوز بناء على هذه المظنة إطلاق اسم الفاسق عليه من غير تسوية بينه وبين أهل الكبائر الظاهرة في الأحكام الظاهرة أو الباطنة ))

----------


## السكران التميمي

لعل هذا الحديث يفيد

قد وقفت على أثر صحيح لكنه مرسل، من رواية عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة رحمه الله، أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في (المصنف رقم 25502) ومحمد بن إسحاق في (الأمالي والقراءة رقم 34) قال:
(جاء رجل من المجوس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد حلق لحيته وأطال شاربه؛ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لم تفعل هذا"؟ قال: هذا في ديننا. قال: "ولكن في ديننا نجز الشوارب ونعفي اللحية").

وأكتفي معكم بهذه المشاركة فقط فقط

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صدق والله أخي ( أبو محمد الغامدي ) في قولك :
 "  فحالق اللحية عاص لله ولرسوله ومداوم على فعل هذه المعصية
ثم لماذا اخي الكريم نستدرك على كبار علمائنا وكانهم لايعرفون تعريف الفاسق " .

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> اقوال الرجال ليست بدليل في شرعنا ، اثبت بالدليل ، علة التشبه بالنساء لم تثبت شرعا و الحكم يدور مع علته فلو قلنا ان العلة في التشبه بالنساء لجاز قص اللحية اقل من القبضة لانعدام العلة فثبت يقينا ان الحكم لم يدر مع العلة فالعلة منقوضة 
> 
> فعلى  هذا يمكنك ملأ الالوكة كلها باقوال الرجال فلن تثبت قيام الحكم على هذه العلة 
> و ننقضها كذلك بقص الشارب رغم ان النساء لا شارب لها الا ان الحكم جاء مع اعفاء اللحية 
> 
> و ننقضها كذلك بقص نصف اللحية من الجوانب فهذا ليس تشبها بالنساء و رغم ذلك محرم
> 
> فعلى هذا لم تأتي بشيئ قوي و ما ذهب اليه بعض الرجال لا يثبت بالدليل فهو ظن فقط 
> 
> اعيد طرح السؤال كيف ادخلوا قص اللحية في الكبائر هل من دليل ؟


حينما نقلت كلام الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم أردت بذلك أن أبين لك وجه تشبه حالق اللحية بالمرأة و ليس تعصبا للشيخ و نحو ذلك,فبدل أن أكتب أنا كلاما وجدت من هو أفضل مني بين المسألة فنقلت كلامه هذا ما أردت أخي الفاضل.

أنا سالتك سؤالا فلم تجب عنه أخي الفاضل,

هل حلق اللحية فيه تشبه بالنساء أم لا؟

و لا داعي لذكر حلق نصفها أو جوانبها و غير ذلك من الأمور فكلامنا عن حلق اللحية كاملة و ليس بعضها,فلا داعي لذكر تلك المسائل,فموضوعن   عن حلق اللحية و ليس عن الأخذ منها و التقصير فيها.

اما عن قص الشارب فقد أجبتك عنه في مشاركتي سابقا.



و الله الموفق.


أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> صدق والله أخي ( أبو محمد الغامدي ) في قولك :
> " فحالق اللحية عاص لله ولرسوله ومداوم على فعل هذه المعصية
> ثم لماذا اخي الكريم نستدرك على كبار علمائنا وكانهم لايعرفون تعريف الفاسق " .


 
ليس كل ما اشتهرت الفتوى به صحيح اخي ، نستدرك ان خالفوا السلف و الأمر ليس اجماع فتنبه لذلك.


و اوجه سؤال ثاني ما هو دليل ان المصر على المعصية فاسق ؟ او الاصرار على الصغائر هو كبيرة ؟ اظن ان هناك اثر عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه لكن لا ادري ما هي درجة صحته ، هل يتكرم اخ بالبحث في ذلك و جازاه الله كل خير

----------


## السكران التميمي

*تعقيب أخير فقط*
*·       * *أخرج ابن النجار في (تاريخه) عن ابن عباس قال: قدم على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وفد من العجم قد حلقوا لحاهم وتركوا شواربهم، فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خالفوا عليهم، فحفوا الشوارب واعفوا اللحى".*
*·       * *وأخرج ابن سعد عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله قال: جاء مجوسي إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قد أعفى شاربه وأخفى لحيته، فقال له: "من أمرك بهذا"؟ قال: ربي. قال: "لكن ربي أمرني أن أحفي شاربي وأعفي لحيتي".*
*·       * *وأخرج أبو القاسم بن بشر في (أماليه) عن ابي هريرة قال: دخل على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  مجوسي قد حلق لحيته وأعفى شاربه، فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ويحك من أمرك بهذا"؟ قال: أمرني به كسرى. قال: "لكن أمرني ربي عز وجل أن أعفي لحيتي وأن أحفي شاربي".*

*قال الذهبي في (سير أعلام النبلاء ج9/ص313):*
*روي عن علي بن محمد بن شقيق قال: كانت لجدي ثلاث مئة قرية ثم مات بلا كفن. قال: وسيفه إلى اليوم يتباركون به، وقد خرج إلى بلاد الترك تاجرا فدخل على عبدة الأصنام فرأى شيخهم قد حلق لحيته، فقال: هذا باطل، ولكم خالق وصانع قادر على كل شيء. فقال له: ليس يوافق قولك فعلك. قال: وكيف؟ قال: زعمت أنه قادر على كل شيء وقد تعنيت إلى ها هنا تطلب الرزق ورازقك ثم. فكان هذا سبب زهدي.*

*وقال ابن الجوزي في (صفة الصفوة ج1/ص30):*
*لما مات ولده _ أي: الشبلي _ حلق لحيته وقال: قد جزّت أمه شعرها على مفقود؛ أفلا أحلق أنا لحيتي على موجود.* 
*إلى غير ذلك من الأشياء السخيفة الممنوع منها شرعا**.*

*وهذه المرة فعلا هي آخر مشاركة لي هنا معكم*

----------


## التقرتي

> حينما نقلت كلام الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم أردت بذلك أن أبين لك وجه تشبه حالق اللحية بالمرأة و ليس تعصبا للشيخ و نحو ذلك,فبدل أن أكتب أنا كلاما وجدت من هو أفضل مني بين المسألة فنقلت كلامه هذا ما أردت أخي الفاضل.
> 
> أنا سالتك سؤالا فلم تجب عنه أخي الفاضل,
> 
> هل حلق اللحية فيه تشبه بالنساء أم لا؟
> 
> و لا داعي لذكر حلق نصفها أو جوانبها و غير ذلك من الأمور فكلامنا عن حلق اللحية كاملة و ليس بعضها,فلا داعي لذكر تلك المسائل,فموضوعن   عن حلق اللحية و ليس عن الأخذ منها و التقصير فيها.
> 
> اما عن قص الشارب فقد أجبتك عنه في مشاركتي سابقا.
> ...


 
عندي ليس تشبه بالنساء و ارى الملايين امامي يحلقونها و لا احد فيهم يريد بحلقها التشبه بالنساء.
هدة العلة لا تثبت و لو كانت العلة محل اتفاق لما ذهب متأخري الشافعية الى جعل حلق اللحية سنة 
بل هناك من العلماء من يحلق لحيته بغض النظر عن مذهب الذي يحرمها و لا اظن بهم التشبه بالنساء 

و كما بينت لك لم تجب على شيئ حلق الشارب قائم و ليس فيه علة التشبه بالنساء اما ما اجبت به هو مجرد رأي يتبع مذهبك. بل هو تصرف في الدليل  من اجل جمعه مع موافقة العلة المظنونة فلا يخفى عليك فساد هذه الطريقة. بل الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله ذهب الى ان المرأة ذات اللحية لا تحلقها فلو كانت العلة في التشبه بالنساء لقال بحلق لحية المرأة !!!

و ما ذكرته من حلق نصف اللحية و ما شابه نسميه نقض العلة فلو ثبتت العلة لدار الحكم معها 

اذن كل هذا يثبت ان العلة لا تنطبق مع الحكم و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

> كما قلتُ أخي الكريم هم بنوها على كونه مصر على الصغيرة وهو ضابط موجود في كتب المذهب المتأخرة ومستنده الأثر الذي ذكره الفاضل عبد الرحمن الناصروقولهم له وجه بالضابط الموجود ((..ويجوز بناء على هذه المظنة إطلاق اسم الفاسق عليه من غير تسوية بينه وبين أهل الكبائر الظاهرة في الأحكام الظاهرة أو الباطنة ))


 
كلام جميل لكن فيه اشكال انهم يبنون علي حلق اللحية قبول الشهادة فهذا ناتج عن التفسيق فلا يمكن اعتباره لفظا فقط بل ينبني عليه احكام و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> و اوجه سؤال ثاني ما هو دليل ان المصر على المعصية فاسق ؟ او الاصرار على الصغائر هو كبيرة ؟ اظن ان هناك اثر عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه لكن لا ادري ما هي درجة صحته ، هل يتكرم اخ بالبحث في ذلك و جازاه الله كل خير



لعل هذا يفيدك
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6920

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

> عندي ليس تشبه بالنساء و ارى الملايين امامي يحلقونها و لا احد فيهم يريد بحلقها التشبه بالنساء.
> هدة العلة لا تثبت و لو كانت العلة محل اتفاق لما ذهب متأخري الشافعية الى جعل حلق اللحية سنة 
> بل هناك من العلماء من يحلق لحيته بغض النظر عن مذهب الذي يحرمها و لا اظن بهم التشبه بالنساء 
> 
> و كما بينت لك لم تجب على شيئ حلق الشارب قائم و ليس فيه علة التشبه بالنساء اما ما اجبت به هو مجرد رأي يتبع مذهبك. بل هو تصرف في الدليل  من اجل جمعه مع موافقة العلة المظنونة فلا يخفى عليك فساد هذه الطريقة. بل الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله ذهب الى ان المرأة ذات اللحية لا تحلقها فلو كانت العلة في التشبه بالنساء لقال بحلق لحية المرأة !!!
> 
> و ما ذكرته من حلق نصف اللحية و ما شابه نسميه نقض العلة فلو ثبتت العلة لدار الحكم معها 
> 
> اذن كل هذا يثبت ان العلة لا تنطبق مع الحكم و الله اعلم



لا دخل للنية و القصد في التشبه بالنساء فمتى وقع التشبه كان ذلك محرما(إلا لضرورة أوعذر في ذلك),فمن حلق اللحية أراد بذلك الزينة كان واقعا في التشبه بمجرد حلق اللحية.

قد بينا لك أن اللحية من فطرة الرجل لا المرأة و من حلقها كان واقعا في مشابهة النساء حيث أنه لا لحية لهن بالفطرة.

و الحديث في الشارب أظنه انتهى و أخبرتك أن الشارب أتى فيه دليل خاص,فمن حلقه كان لدليل لم يحلقه هكذا و حلقه(على القول بالحلق)هو فطرة كذلك فطر الله الناس عليه فلا داعي لإدخالها في التشبه بالنساء.

كما أعيد و أكرر أن موضوعنا عن حلق اللحية و ليس عن الأخذ و ليس عن حلق نصفها أو جوانبها فالفرق بينهما واضح.

-الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله سمعت عنه ذلك القول,نقله عنه الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار,فأين قاله الشيخ لأني لم أظفر بالمصدر.

و الشيخ رحمه الله يرى أن حلق اللحية فيها تشبه بالنساء و جعل ذلك دليلا على تحريم حلقها

قال الشيخ  (آداب الزفاف)

ويؤيد الوجوب أيضاً: 
د- التشبه بالنساء، فقد: 
((لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال )). البخاري، والترمذي وصححه. 
ولا يخفى أن في حلق الرجل لحيته- التي ميزه الله بها على المرأة- أكبر تشبه بها، فلعل فيما أوردنا من الأدلة ما يقنع المبتلين بهذه المخالفة، عافانا الله وإياهم من كل ما لا يحبه ولا يرضاه. 


أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

> لعل هذا يفيدك
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6920


 
بارك الله فيك اخي
لكن الموضوع ليس مدروسا جيدا ، مازال يحتاج لتحرير اكثر فاغلب الاخوة تناقلوا ادلة عقلية ، المفروض وضع ادلة كل فريق و ربما لو نقل احدهم كلام بن تيمية و الشوكاني رحمهما الله لجاء بكل ما في المسألة فلا يوجد احسن من كلام المحققين فهم يأتون بكل ما قيل في المسألة

----------


## التقرتي

> لا دخل للنية و القصد في التشبه بالنساء فمتى وقع التشبه كان ذلك محرما(إلا لضرورة أوعذر في ذلك),فمن حلق اللحية أراد بذلك الزينة كان واقعا في التشبه بمجرد حلق اللحية.
> 
> قد بينا لك أن اللحية من فطرة الرجل لا المرأة و من حلقها كان واقعا في مشابهة النساء حيث أنه لا لحية لهن بالفطرة.
> 
> و الحديث في الشارب أظنه انتهى و أخبرتك أن الشارب أتى فيه دليل خاص,فمن حلقه كان لدليل لم يحلقه هكذا و حلقه(على القول بالحلق)هو فطرة كذلك فطر الله الناس عليه فلا داعي لإدخالها في التشبه بالنساء.
> 
> كما أعيد و أكرر أن موضوعنا عن حلق اللحية و ليس عن الأخذ و ليس عن حلق نصفها أو جوانبها فالفرق بينهما واضح.
> 
> -الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله سمعت عنه ذلك القول,نقله عنه الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار,فأين قاله الشيخ لأني لم أظفر بالمصدر.
> ...


 

لا اوافقك اخي الحديث عام في اعفاء اللحية فعلى هذا لا يمكن تجزئة الحديث فجعل الحلق له علة و القص تحت القبضة خارج عن العلة ادخال للرأي و هذا لا يجوز , اثبت الفرق اولا بين الامرين بدليل شرعي.



اما حلق الشارب لم ينتهي بل هو ينقض علتك لوروده في حديث واحد مع اعفاء اللحية فلا يحق لك اخد نصف الحديث و ترك الاخر

علتك لا تثبت اخي انما هي مظنة و هذه ليست بعلة فمن شروط العلة الانضباط و علتك ليست منضبطة و الحكم لا يدور معها فعلى هذا لا يمكن بناء حكم عليها و الله اعلم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي التقرتي بارك الله فيك 
ذكرنا فيما سبق اقوال اهل اللغة في تعربف الفسق  ومنهم الفيروز آباد ي حيث قال: (الفِسْقُ، بالكسرِ: التَّرْكُ لأَمْرِ اللّهِ تعالى والعِصْيانُ، والخُروجُ عن طَرِيقِ الحَقِّ،
وكلام علماء الشرع في ان الفسق يكون بالكفر ومادونه من المعاصي ومنها 
حلق اللحية لان الحالق ترك امر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعصاه 
وداوم على فعل هذه المعصية  
وقد قال تعالى(( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن امره ان تصيبهم فتنة او يصيبهم عذا ب اليم ))

----------


## التقرتي

> اخي التقرتي بارك الله فيك 
> ذكرنا فيما سبق اقوال اهل اللغة في تعربف الفسق ومنهم الفيروز آباد ي حيث قال: (الفِسْقُ، بالكسرِ: التَّرْكُ لأَمْرِ اللّهِ تعالى والعِصْيانُ، والخُروجُ عن طَرِيقِ الحَقِّ،
> وكلام علماء الشرع في ان الفسق يكون بالكفر ومادونه من المعاصي ومنها 
> حلق اللحية لان الحالق ترك امر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعصاه 
> وداوم على فعل هذه المعصية 
> وقد قال تعالى(( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن امره ان تصيبهم فتنة او يصيبهم عذا ب اليم ))


 
لم تأتي بجديد اخي قد ناقشنا ما قلته اثبت اولا ان المداومة على الصغيرة تصبح كبيرة 

فان كنت تقصد بالفسق المعصية مطلقا فقد رميت كل الناس بالفسق و من منا لا يعصي الله ؟ اما ان كنت تقصد الاصرار فاثبت ذلك  بالادلة الشرعية

----------


## التقرتي

نلخص نقاط البحث للتسهيل :

نناقش قضية حالق اللحية هل هو فاسق ام لا 

توصلنا إلى أن القضية ترجع إلى تحديد حلق اللحية هل هو كبيرة او صغيرة

الاخوة جاؤوا بالعديد من الأقوال :
اولها ان حلق اللحية تشبه بالنساء و التشبه بالنساء فيه لعن اذن هو كبيرة
القول الثاني : ان حلق اللحية صغيرة الا ان الاصرار عليه يجعله كبيرة

الاعتراضات :
قول ان حلق اللحية تشبه بالنساء معترض عليه بالاعتراضات التالية :
ان الامر جاء ايضا بحلق الشارب و النساء لا شارب لهن فلو كانت العلة في التشبه بالنساء لأمرنا باعفاء اللحية و الشارب و ليس اللحية فقط
الاعتراض الثاني ان ضد اعفاء اللحية القص فان سلمنا ان هناك علة في التشبه بالنساء في الحلق ،العلة منتفية في القص هذا يدل على أن العلة لا يدور معها الحكم و هذا قدح في العلة
الاعتراض الثالث : 
هذه العلة غير مصرح بها في الحديث و ليست محل اجماع بين العلماء فعلى هذا هي ظنية و لا يمكن تفسيق مسلم على علة ظنية 

الاقتراح الثاني هو الاصرار على الصغيرة :
نوقش هذا القول من قبل في الالوكة الا ان النقاش لم يكتمل فعلى هذا ما زال هذا الاقتراح يحتاج الى توضيح 

و الله اعلم

----------


## البدراوي

[quote=العاصمي من الجزائر;219176]أخي الكريم : نقلت قول الحطاب رحمه الله للجواب على جزئية واحدة من الاشكالات المطروحة وهي من نص من العلماء على تفسيق حالق اللحية فكان نقلي عن هذا الامام واضحا لا غبار عليه اذ يقةل رحمه الله 
قال الحطاب المالكي:وحلق اللحية لا يجوز، وكذلك الشارب، وهو مُثْلة وبدعة، يؤدب من حلق لحيته أو شاربه، إلا أن يريد الإحرام للحج ويخشى طول شاربه. (مواهب الجليل 1/216). 
وعليه فلست أفهم قولك حفظك الله 

القول بوجوب اللحية ليس بجديد    
ولكن اين التصريح بالتفسيق بارك الله فيك

----------


## السكران التميمي

تعقيب ثانٍ على التعقيب الأول على المشاركة الأولى 
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى:
(ومن المنكرات: التشبه بالكفار، ولا فرق بين الأمور الدينية والعادية، كالزي ونحوه، روى أبو داود بسند جيد: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم) ويدخل فيه حلق اللحى، لما روى البخاري ومسلم: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "خالفوا المشركين، احفوا الشوارب واعفوا اللحى".

----------


## ممعن النظر

شيخ الإسلام أبو العباس حكم على من داوم الأخذ منها بالفسق ولا أذكر الآن موضع كلامه .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخواني الكرام يبدو ان المسالة صار فيها جدال لمجرد الجدال فاعتذر عن الرد في هذا الموضوع 
ومن اخطاء البعض الاعتقاد ثم الاستدلال والواجب الاستدلال ثم اعتقاد ما دل عليه الدليل 
كمانبه على ذلك فقيه زمانه العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله
وهذا الخطا الذي ذكرته يضطر صاحبه للتعسف في الاستدلال ليوافق رايه المسبق 
غفر الله لي ولكم

----------


## سعد هارون

إعفاء اللحية وقص الشارب : واللحية هي الفارقة بين الصغير والكبير ، وهي جمال الفحول ، وتمام 

$[1/518]

هيأتهم فلابد من إعفائها ، وقصها سنة المجوس ، وفيه تغيير خلق الله ، ولحوق أهل السؤدد والكبرياء بالرعاع ، ومن طالت شواربه تعلق الطعام والشراب بها ، واجتمع فيها الأوساخ ، وهو من سنه المجوس ، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « خالفوا المشركين ، قصوا الشوارب ، واعفوا اللحى » .

----------


## ابن أبي الخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لعل هذا من المواضيع التي كنا نتداولها قديما وحديثا ، وقد وقفت لقولٍ للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي قال فيه أنها من عموم البلوى كما عند الأحناف،فهل بهذا يعدّ فاعله ليس بفاسقٍ البتة? و لاحتى عاصٍ? 
مع قناعتي الشخصية ان حلق اللحية ليس بحرام او كبيرة فقط بل كابوس!،و هو عندنا علامة التدين مطلقا -عند العوام-و لعل هذا ما يسبب الخلاف بيننا و بين إخوننا في الجزيرة العربية أقول هذا من حيث الوصف لا الحكم

----------


## أحمد البكري

ألا يكفي للدلالة على فسق حالق اللحية أنه مغير لخَلق اللهِ بغير إذنه ومُتشبه بالنساء!؟


قال الآلباني - رحمه الله تعالى- في "آداب الزفاف": (( أ- تغيير خلق الله، قال تعالى في حق الشيطان:﴿لعنه الله وقال لاتخذّن من عبادك نصيباً مفروضاً، ولأضلنّهم ولأمنينهم ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام ولآمرنهم فليغيرنّ خلق الله، ومن يتخذ الشيطان ولياً من دون الله فقد خسر خسراناً مبيناً﴾. 
فهذا نص صريح في أن تغيير خلق الله دون إذن منه تعالى، إطاعة لأمر الشيطان، وعصيان للرحمن جل جلاله، فلا جرم أن لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المغيرات خلق الله للحسن كما سبق قرباً، ولا شك في دخول حلق اللحية للحُسن في اللعن المذكور بجامع الاشتراك في العلة كما لا يخفى، وإنما قلت: ((دون إذن من الله تعالى ))، لكي لا يُتوهم، أنه يدخل في التغيير المذكور مثل حلق العانة ونحوها مما أذن فيه الشارع، بل استحبه، أو أوجبه))
ثم قال:
[[ ((لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال )). البخاري، والترمذي وصححه. ولا يخفى أن في حلق الرجل لحيته- التي ميزه الله بها على المرأة- أكبر تشبه بها، فلعل فيما أوردنا من الأدلة ما يقنع المبتلين بهذه المخالفة، عافانا الله وإياهم من كل ما لا يحبه ولا يرضاه. ]].


وقال - رحمه الله في "تمام المنة": ((... ثانيا: حرم تشبه الرجال بالنساء، وحَلْق الرجل لحيته فيه تشبه بالنساء فيما هو من أظهر مظاهر أنوثتهن، فثبت حرمة حلقها، ولزم وجوب اعفائها. ثالثا: لعن النامصة - وهي التي تنتف شعر حاجبيها أو غير بقصد التجميل - وعلل ذلك بأنه تغيير لخلق الله تعالى، والذي يحلق لحيته إنما يفعل ذلك للحسن - زعم - وهو في ذلك يغير خلقة الله تعالى، فهو في حكم النامصة تماما ولا فرق إلا في اللفظ، ولا أعتقد أنه يوجد اليوم على وجه الأرض ظاهري يجمد على ظاهر اللفظ، ولا يمعن النظر في المعنى المقصود منه، ولاسيما إذا كان مقرونا بعلة يقتضي عدم الجمود عليه كقوله عليه السلام ههنا: "... للحسن، المغيرات خلق الله " . ))

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

لا أظن أن المتأول لحلق اللحية بالجواز يمكن تسميته بالفاسق، إنما الفاسق من يفعل المعصية عمدا لا من يفعل ما يعتقده جائزا.  و على هذا لا بد من التفريق بين الحالق لحيته العارف بتحريم ذلك و بين الحالق لها مقلدا لمذهب من قال بندبيتها فلا أعتقد أنه يجوز إطلاق لفظ الفاسق على الغزالي رحمه الله.

و قد علمتم أن مذهب جمهور المحدثين الاخد من أصحاب البدع إن كانوا لا يدعون لبدعهم
 و بدعتهم خفية فما بالكم بحالق لحيته متأولا الجواز 

 و الله أعلم

----------


## النورسى

رحم الله رجل عرف زمانه فاستقامت طريقته
و ليس كل مكان يمكن للشخص فيه اظهار السنه ، و من اللمكن إذا اظهرها أن يعرض نفسه لللهلكه
القصد الشرعى من اللحية هو اظهار المخالفة للمشركين 
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه :
(( ان المخالفة لهم لا تكون الا بعد ظهور الدين و علوه ، كالجهاد و الزامهم بالجزية و الصغار فلما كان المسلمون فى اول الامر ضعفاء لم شرع لهم المخالفة ، فلما كمل الدين و ظهر و علا شرع ذلك ، 
و مثل ذلك اليوم : لو ان المسلم بدار حرب او دار كفر غير حرب لم يكن مأمورا بالمخالفة لهم فى الهدى الظاهر لما عليه فى ذلك من الضرر ، بل قد يستحب للرجل او يجب عليه ان يشاركهم احيانا فى هديهم الظاهر اذا كان فى ذلك مصلحة دينية من دعوتهم الى الدين و الاطلاع على باطن امرهم لاخبار المسلمين بذلك او دفع ضررهم عن المسلمين و نحو ذلك من المقاصد الصالحة ))
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 176،177

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

_الحمد لله وحده..


1- القول بإن حالق اللحية فاسق لا يثبت بنصه عن الأئمة الأربعة ولا عن واحد منهم ولا أعلمه يثبت عن واحد من السلف.
2- إن أريد بالفسق مطلق العصيان فاسم الفسق يثبت لحالق اللحية عند من يقول بالتحريم.
3- وإن أريد بالفسق الرتبة التي بين المعصية والكفر فالظاهر من عمل السلف أن اسم الفسق هاهنا يُطلق على مرتكب الكبيرة.
4- فيؤول ذلك للبحث في ضابط الكبيرة وهل يندرج تحت الكبائر حلق اللحية ؟؟
5- إذا اتضح ما سبق = فلا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن مجرد حلق اللحية ليس كبيرة ،وأن حلق اللحية ليس فيه حد،وأن حلق اللحية لم يُتوعد فاعله بالنار.
6- يبقى النظر في باب واحد : وهو إدخال بعض أهل العلم للصغائر تحت حد الكبيرة إذا أصر عليها بعد إقراره بالحرمة،ووالذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن مبنى هذا على دلالة الإصرار وعدم إظهار التوبة أو الاعتراف بالمعصية ومجاهدتها ولو من حين لآخر = على الاستهانة بحرمات الله..فالكبيرة على الحقيقة هاهنا هي الاستهانة بحرمات الله ،ولما كان الإصرار مجرد مظنة وقرينة على هذا وليس مئنة فإنه لا يُمكن ترتيب أحكام الكبائر على من ظاهره الإصرار على المعصية حتى تُعلم عنه هذه الاستهانة بطريق صحيح..وإن كنا لا نشك أنه على خطر منها ومظنة لحصولها..ويجوز بناء على هذه المظنة إطلاق اسم الفاسق عليه من غير تسوية بينه وبين أهل الكبائر الظاهرة في الأحكام الظاهرة أو الباطنة .ومن منع هذا الإطلاق لاسم الفاسق على المصر على الصغائر فله وجه قوي.
7- لا نزاع أن من أصر على الصغيرة لعدم إقراره بالحرمة لشبهة أو تقليد = لا يُقال له فاسق لانتفاء مظنة الاستهانة وإن جاز أن يُقال له عاص باعتبار الأسماء المجردة عن أحكامها فلا تلازم هاهنا بين الأسماء والأحكام كما نبه الأخ العاصمي من الجزائر.


والله أعلم._

----------

